# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Chedder Topped Corn casserole

## Skinner

Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients
1 (15 1/4-ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained 
1 (14 3/4-ounce) can cream-style corn 
1 (8-ounce) package corn muffin mix (recommended: Jiffy) 
1 cup sour cream 
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, melted 
1 to 1 1/2 cups shredded Cheddar 
Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 


In a large bowl, stir together the 2 cans of corn, corn muffin mix, sour cream, and melted butter. 
Pour into a greased 9 by 13-inch casserole dish. Bake for 45 minutes, or until golden brown. 
Remove from oven and top with Cheddar. Return to oven for 5 to 10 minutes, or until cheese is melted. 
Let stand for at least 5 minutes and then serve warm.

----------


## cowgirlup

That's what we call corn pudding.  I never thought to put cheese on it.  I'll have to try that next time.  Great comfort food recipie!!!  :Smile:

----------

